# Thank you hunky fireman



## everafter (Mar 10, 2011)

whose (polite) smile made me feel like a human being again, and think that maybe there could be life after this failed marriage.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

And thanks to that beautiful young woman with the gorgeous long blond hair driving that sports car who was kind enough to my poor soul to return my smile!!


----------



## Shianne (Feb 5, 2011)

Smiles are so awesome why do we withhold so often?
Smile freely! I am 

I will never be berated in a drive through for saying thank you to the order taker again!!!!!
I actually really do feel thankful when they fix lunch for me


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I've been smiling a lot lately... it is not really what I expected, and so I really feel like a lot of weight has been lifted (as much as it hurts that my wife is no longer my lover, confidant and partner). With that also comes some guilt, but honestly the relief is outweighing it.


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't smile because I've got a chipped front tooth.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Toe, that really is unfortunate, as my dad aged all his teeth slowly rotted and as he he stopped smiling... my brother's teeth are just as bad and I know it affects his self-confidence a lot. Conversely I had a room-mate who chipped his front tooth bad playing hockey but he wore it proudly, even grinned more than before. It's what you make of it, but if you think about it that much do what you can to get it fixed...


----------

